# Texshop



## Delphine (18 Mai 2004)

Bonjour, 

je voudrais m'essayer à Latex.
J'ai donc installé TexShop
je veux faire un texte, je mets donc comme entête :

\documentclass[a4paper,11pt]{article}
\usepackage[francais]{babel}
\usepackage[dvips]{graphics} 

mais quand je compile je n'ai pas les accents, pour les avoir, il faut que je rentre leur code complet (un peu gavant ....)
je croyais qu'en déclarant francais au début (qui ne génère pas de code d'erreur et donc doit être quelque part reconnu ?) ça me donnait droit aux accents

est-ce normal ? me manque -t-il quelque chose dans mon install ?

je sais bien que c'est une question bebête, mais si les pro de latex voulaient bien me répondre ils aurraient la satisfaction de recruter un nouveau membre dans leur communauté


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (18 Mai 2004)

Salut,

A priori je pense que c'est parce que tu ne spécifie pas l'encodage utilisé :

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>  
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}
</pre><hr /> 

Sinon à tout hasard si ça peut être utile à quelqu'un voila le préambule que j'utilise actuellement pour taper de la documentation sur un de mes projets.

 <font class="small">Code:</font><hr /><pre>
\documentclass[a4paper,12pt]{article}

\usepackage[french]{babel}%pour le français
\usepackage[latin1]{inputenc}%encodage utilisé
\usepackage{graphicx}%pour insérer des images
\usepackage[section]{placeins}
\usepackage{marvosym}%pour certains symboles
\usepackage{makeidx}%pour réaliser un index
\usepackage{verbatim}%citations verbatim

%%%% debut macro %%%%
%% pour eviter les orphelins en début et bas de pages %%
\widowpenalty=10000
\clubpenalty=10000
\raggedbottom
%%%% fin macro %%%%
  </pre><hr />


----------



## ppierre (18 Mai 2004)

C'est le package \usepackage[applemac]{inputenc} qui gère les accents.
Le package babel c'est pour avoir chapitre au lieu de chapter et des trucs du style, peut-être la césure propre au français


----------



## Delphine (18 Mai 2004)

merci

ça marche avec applemac !  (mais pas avec latin1 ....)


----------



## aLittleWoodElfe (18 Mai 2004)

Tout dépend de l'encodage que tu utilises pour ton texte. Tu dois utiliser appmac car par défaut sous Mac tu tapes ton texte en Mac OS Roman. Mais bon après pour faire des échanges de fichier avec le monde Linux ou Windows c'est galère donc j'ai réglé iTexMac pour qu'il utilise l'encodage latin-1 pour mon texte.


----------



## Gallenza (18 Mai 2004)

Si tu veux Lyx et Texmacs sont des logiciels qui te permettent de faire du latex sans te casser la tête, ce sont vraiment des logiciels sublimes àtester de toute urgence !!


----------



## raphaelharboun (4 Décembre 2009)

Comme dit plus haut, 
Il faut rentrer dans les preferences de TexShop, et changer l'encodage pour avoir une gestion native des accents.
choisi utf8 ou latin1, ca marchera impec.


----------



## raphayel (21 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour

J'ai utilisé toutes les combinaisons possibles avec dans le préambule 

\usepackage[T1]{fontenc}
\usepackage[french]{babel}%pour le français

ou 

\usepackage[applemac]{inputenc}
 et dans l'encodage utf-8 ou mac iso occidental et aucun ne marche. Les résultats sont

-plantage
-suppression des caractères accentué
-ou caractère fantaisiste à la place du caractère accetué

Je crois que le plus sage est de réinstaller texshop, mais je ne vois pas ce que ça changerait...

Quelqu'un a une suggestion?
Merci d'avance?


----------



## ppierre (27 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

As-tu des messages d'erreur dans la fenêtre "log" de TeXshop ?
As-tu vérifié les préférences d'encodage de TeXshop ? Le plus simple à l'heure actuelle est de choisir UTF-8 et de le coupler à l'option utf8 (sans trait d'union entre utf et 8).

Pierre


----------

